# Vote for horse rescue for a million dollar makeover!!!!



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum but I'd like to tell you about a sweepstakes at zootoo.com . I am supporting Angel Acres Horse Haven Rescue (saveahorsenow.com).
I know how much Angel Acres could use the money. And they would know what to do with it. I want to see an absolute end to horse slaughter. Please consider voting for them.
It is very dear to my heart because my horse Markie came from Angel Acres. And she is my BFF and a treasure. Please help with the rescues of horses who were looking at a painful horrible death.
Its pretty easy to vote.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I used to work at a horse haven, grooming, and riding.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> I used to work at a horse haven, grooming, and riding.


Cool JD just asked me to call her for some reason...


----------



## ViEwMySpOtS09 (Apr 8, 2009)

sounds like a good cause, I will go check it out


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

ViEwMySpOtS09 said:


> sounds like a good cause, I will go check it out


sry it ended a while ago.


----------

